# CENTRAL FLORIDA BIBLE CAMP



## razzle1954 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 17, 2021)

A full smoker is a happy smoker.

Looking good!  Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice Rig, even nicer insides!


----------



## razzle1954 (Apr 17, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Nice Rig, even nicer insides!


Appreciate it .......


----------

